# Grape Flowers



## oldcoot (Apr 18, 2005)

It's my guess few of us knew grapes had flowers, much less had ever seen them. So, all you winos out there, here's a snap I took a few minutes ago of my Thompson Seedless vine in riotous bloom.
[Magnified a whole bunch: the flowers are actually little bigger than the head of a pin.]


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 18, 2005)

How pretty old coot!  

Yeah.  I knew grapes had flowers, cause I used to grow grapes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2005)

WOW oldcoot - thanks for the pic - it's good to see you and your pics again!!!!


----------

